# What kind of Steak in a Burrito?



## herrmann22 (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my all-time favorite things on this planet is a steak burrito with white cheese sauce on top. We often frequent the Mexican chain called El Rancho. Anyway, I always get their Steak Burrito and of course, a Margarita. 

I want to make these Burritos at home!

Here's what I think is in them:

1. Steak (no clue what kind they use!!)

2. Rice

3. Beans (re-fried)

4. Sauce (no idea)

I may be missing more ingredients but man, are they tasty.

What kind of steak does the typical Mexican restaurant use? It appears to be thin strips, never any fat or gristle. It's excellent! If I could buy this at the store and make my own Steak Burritos I may gain a few hundred pounds but I would certainly die happy. lol

Thanks for any advice or links to recipes!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Could be regional, but around my part of the Mexican Republic it is flap meat or skirt steak (less frequently). Sauce inside is salsa generally. When served wet it is more like red or green enchilada sauce than a cheese sauce. In the more Mexican shops quest fresco is used; in the ****** eateries it is generally a mix of cheddar and Jack. Guacamole and sour cream is often put on a ****** burrito too, but sometimes served with lettuce and tomato salad. Roasted jalapeño and pickled carrot sometimes on the side at more Mex places.


----------



## herrmann22 (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.elranchonuevo.info/menu/

*Burrito Ranchero*

Read the description... and it's definitely some type of white cheese sauce. Good stuff whatever it is! lol

Thanks for the steak info! I'll look into it more.

I'd love to still know what the heck that white cheese sauce they use is.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

The most popular cut in Chicago's Mexican meat cases seems to be flank steak.

http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-between-flank-steak-and-skirt-steak-meat-basics-212263

You sometimes see skirt steak as well, but mostly I see flank steak.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

At those prices, I'd guess they're using sirloin


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know how to break the news to you, but the "California burrito " is a complete fraud. Norhing like that exists in SoCal. Maybe in weirddo San Francisco but I doubt it.


----------



## herrmann22 (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't care if it's a fraud or not. I'm just here to find out what the ingredients are. 

I'm sure it's not as "authentic" as traditional Mexican dishes because it's the typical chain joint.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you asked the restaurant? Most are very willing to answer questions like you'd.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Try duplicating the dish at home from the tastes you recall, ingredients available in your area, & cooking experience. There are many chain restaurants. What ingredients were used at a chain or specific restaurants, is anyone's guess. It's like asking for a KFC's recipe. You can find copycats online.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know what they use but I'd try skirt or flank.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Maybe unless I'm missing something here I'm thinking your best bet is to just go buy a few more and take them apart before you eat them. We ain'te talking rocket surgery here.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Saline injected utility grade from the lower hind quarter.  Precooked.

OK, maybe not, but that's what a lot of chains use.  Chilli's, Applebee's, Sizzler... you name it.


----------



## herrmann22 (Aug 31, 2012)

kuan said:


> Saline injected utility grade from the lower hind quarter. Precooked.
> 
> OK, maybe not, but that's what a lot of chains use. Chilli's, Applebee's, Sizzler... you name it.


Do they sell those prepackaged in the frozen meat section?? I'm kidding....that would be too easy!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## clairelv (Apr 29, 2015)

LOVE steak so much ! i want to be vegetarian actually but when i think about steak i feel pity !! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

If it is a chain the cheese sauce probably comes in a bag or can.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

IceMan said:


> OK. Maybe unless I'm missing something here I'm thinking your best bet is to just go buy a few more and take them apart before you eat them. We ain'te talking *rocket surgery* here.


My favorite mixed metaphor ever.


----------



## herrmann22 (Aug 31, 2012)

I missed that at first glance...LOL! Funny.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Thank You!*

_I'm here all week. Try the chx-fried steak ... it's the best in town. _


----------



## guster12345 (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh you must use flank steak!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Your local market may also have what they call flat iron steak, taken from the chuck. Like flank it has long grained muscle fibers and can be tough, but thinly sliced across the grain has some good flavor.

mjb.


----------

